# Pop Up Blinds - What's Everyone Using?



## Sewey (Jan 10, 2017)

As the title says, I'm curious as to what pop up blinds you all are using and the pros/cons to them.

I've never had much luck with pop ups and it's been a few years since I've had one. Last one had most of the support rods broken from the wind. I'm hoping to take a bird with my compound this spring and figure I better try a pop up again if I'm to get to full draw.

I'm hunting private so able to leave it over night if need be, but being mobile is always a plus and it would be a welcome addition to the toolbox for deer this fall.

I appreciate any feedback you all have, can't wait to be back in the woods chasing and interacting with wildlife!


----------



## ezcaller (Feb 21, 2009)

Got a old canvas style Matrix love the durability but it is heavy. My favorite is the old T5 which primos call the shooting shack. Sat in a few Baronettes that are
middle of the road for price but hold up well.


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

I am sure that others will chime in with some good suggestions. I hunt turkeys with a selfbow & sometimes a shotgun, & I have never ever owned or used a pop up blind. They can be a bee-yotch to draw on, but with me it's draw & release when the opportunity arises. I usually try & find natural cover (ie: a circulating bunch of close-together, small, pines, etc.).
I have nothing against pop up blinds, I just personally do not like them. I am a kind of a "minimalist".


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

In my opinion, it doesn't matter, anything will work. Turkeys aren't nearly as suspect of pop up blinds as deer are. As we know, their eye sight is incredible, but their brains are tiny. They will definitely key in on any movement before they pay attention to any blind.


----------



## Sewey (Jan 10, 2017)

itchn2fish said:


> I am sure that others will chime in with some good suggestions. I hunt turkeys with a selfbow & sometimes a shotgun, & I have never ever owned or used a pop up blind. They can be a bee-yotch to draw on, but with me it's draw & release when the opportunity arises. I usually try & find natural cover (ie: a circulating bunch of close-together, small, pines, etc.).
> I have nothing against pop up blinds, I just personally do not like them. I am a kind of a "minimalist".


I've got some camo burlap and thought about just setting that up in some brush and sitting behind it. Might give that a try the first couple times out. I like the idea of the pop ups, just never have had much luck with them.


----------



## Sewey (Jan 10, 2017)

thill said:


> In my opinion, it doesn't matter, anything will work. Turkeys aren't nearly as suspect of pop up blinds as deer are. As we know, their eye sight is incredible, but their brains are tiny. They will definitely key in on any movement before they pay attention to any blind.


That's good to know, I've only taken one turkey before in my life and that was from under a pine tree with a shotgun. I've bought the cheap entry level blinds before which is probably why I didn't have any luck with them. Figured if I was buying again I might as well get something decent I can use for both deer and turkey.


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Sewey said:


> I've got some camo burlap and thought about just setting that up in some brush and sitting behind it. Might give that a try the first couple times out. I like the idea of the pop ups, just never have had much luck with them.


Just be sure & practice shooting your bow sitting down the same way you'd be sitting in your blind. If I can find what I described above, I stand in the middle of the circulating , small pine trees & I usually shoot while standing. I practice a lot sitting down, but my accuracy can be "iffy" unless I am standing about 90 degrees from my shot. I wish you & everyone the best of luck (& skill) this spring!!!


----------



## ezcaller (Feb 21, 2009)

Curious what your plans are for the blind if your success has been without one? I started to use a blind to boost archery success and to film for a short time but felt something lacking. I missed sitting outdoors and the ability to move quickly on gobbling birds.The blind will keep you in the woods longer especially during bad weather and will increase your odds of a bow kill but I don't think they increase gun kills much.For awhile I was blinded by the blind but got back to basics and hunt turkeys.


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Ameristep Bone Collector:

Light
Roomy
Sets up easy
Relatively inexpensive


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

This works too:


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

I have several different models of pop ups but usually just run and gun using natural cover as a blind. This is my favorite way to hunt turkeys, especially using Traditional equipment.


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

I'm not trying to hijack the thread because it's sort of related but what time does everyone go sneaking out to their blinds? Is it like deer, well before first light or is it a dawn type of thing?


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

I have this one, too. Not quite as nice as the Bone Collector, but ok for the money. Windows are set low and in odd positions. Otherwise it is virtually identical to the other one.

I used it last Dec for deer. Popped it up and hunted, then removed it, each time. Was noisy to set up but I had does/fawns within bow range twice on public land (different days) and killed one with a shotgun on private. Definitely helped that morning it was -6F on the thermometer!


----------



## timbrhuntr (Feb 4, 2009)

I hate sitting in a blind but last year I finally was able to pull my compound again after several surgeries. Since I can't pull as smooth now I decided to try a blind. I got a cheap ameristep doghouse blind and really like it. I carry it and if I get on a gobbling bird I just throw it up and get in. It probably isn't as good as a hub style for durability if you leave it up in one place but to carry and stay mobile I find it works great .It is quick to put up and not as noises as those hub style. I can open and have it up in less than a minute and quietly . Plus If you don't stake it you can slowly move it towards a bird that hangs up !


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Jimbos said:


> I'm not trying to hijack the thread because it's sort of related but what time does everyone go sneaking out to their blinds? Is it like deer, well before first light or is it a dawn type of thing?


We prefer walking in under the cover of darkness. Maybe not "Eberhart" early, but if you can see them on the roost, you're probably late. Don't take my word for it, though, I am just an _opportunistic_ turkey hunter -- not a serious one!! ☺


----------



## mattawanhunter (Oct 30, 2011)

Dog House, on sale for $50? if it gets destroyed or stolen your not out that much!







not


----------



## ezcaller (Feb 21, 2009)

I like well before light more important before fly down. A lot of varibles if you have to set up the blind -say on public land and how close the bird is -as well how much have the trees leafed out to cover movement. I believe you want to be set up early to get a good count of toms in your area, the pre dawn set up gives the best chance to hear gobbles before they leave the roost.


----------



## mattawanhunter (Oct 30, 2011)

If your right on top of the roost ,like I am,Min. 30 minutes before the 1st hint of day light!



Jimbos said:


> I'm not trying to hijack the thread because it's sort of related but what time does everyone go sneaking out to their blinds? Is it like deer, well before first light or is it a dawn type of thing?


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

LabtechLewis said:


> We prefer walking in under the cover of darkness. Maybe not "Eberhart" early, but if you can see them on the roost, you're probably late. Don't take my word for it, though, I am just an _opportunistic_ turkey hunter -- not a serious one!! ☺


This is my first year trying but in the fall I'd see them at any time of the day with the bulk if the sightings being mid afternoon, but getting up early is no problem at all.


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

Ghost blind in action.


















Sent from my SM-G930V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

thill said:


> In my opinion, it doesn't matter, anything will work. Turkeys aren't nearly as suspect of pop up blinds as deer are. As we know, their eye sight is incredible, but their brains are tiny. They will definitely key in on any movement before they pay attention to any blind.


My experience matches this exactly. The weird thing about turkeys is that they can be incredibly easy or incredibly difficult, sometimes even the same birds on the same day (see the video I posted earlier). Always fun to see the sun rise on a turkey field edge!


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

thill said:


> Ghost blind in action.
> 
> 
> View attachment 303015
> ...



I'm having some technical difficulties. I wanted to post some pics of the blind in action from 40-50 yards out but I can't seem to figure it out. I'll try again.

Edit: I tried...many times and it's not working.


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Jimbos said:


> I'm not trying to hijack the thread because it's sort of related but what time does everyone go sneaking out to their blinds? Is it like deer, well before first light or is it a dawn type of thing?


I do like to get out there well before first light, but, truth be told, I often oversleep and am usually driving to an area as the sun is coming up already. I've shot more spring & fall turkeys between the hours of 10am-2pm than any other time. It is rare that I shoot one @ or close to daybreak. I cannot remember when I _haven't_ filled a tag....probably back in the 1990s.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Jimbos said:


> I'm not trying to hijack the thread because it's sort of related but what time does everyone go sneaking out to their blinds? Is it like deer, well before first light or is it a dawn type of thing?


Depends how close to the roost, if I have to walk through a field that they are roosting on the edge or if i expect them after the hens leave to nest, etc.


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

FREEPOP said:


> Depends how close to the roost, if I have to walk through a field that they are roosting on the edge or if i expect them after the hens leave to nest, etc.


Truth be told they walk across my porch, feed on my lawn then down a hill to a valley behind the house I'll watch close come April, I have the April 23 to May 6 hunt.


----------



## Sewey (Jan 10, 2017)

ezcaller said:


> Curious what your plans are for the blind if your success has been without one? I started to use a blind to boost archery success and to film for a short time but felt something lacking. I missed sitting outdoors and the ability to move quickly on gobbling birds.The blind will keep you in the woods longer especially during bad weather and will increase your odds of a bow kill but I don't think they increase gun kills much.For awhile I was blinded by the blind but got back to basics and hunt turkeys.


My only success was with a shotgun, as I'm wanting to try to take one with a compound bow for the first time I'm deciding to go with a blind to help aid in concealing my draw. I agree with you on being out in nature, I love sitting in a tree, or under one, and being out in the elements. I shot a doe this last season with my back to an apple tree. 

I'm not a serious turkey hunter though, and this is a newer endeavor for me. So as I get more seasons, and hopefully birds, under my belt I hope to be able to grow and adapt to different techniques.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

When you aren't hunting turkey's you'd think their suicidal. 
They can be every bit as frustrating as a whitetail, maybe even more.


----------



## Sewey (Jan 10, 2017)

Lots of good replies and suggestions so far, thank you everyone! There are certainly many different ways to get set up on these birds and I'm enjoying seeing all the different varieties.

Here is a trail cam pic that is what has gotten me wanting to get after a tom. We haven't hunted turkeys on our place in years, so the flock is healthy. And yes, that's a rub in the middle, that's what the camera was initially set up to look over.


----------



## Sewey (Jan 10, 2017)

Jimbos said:


> I'm not trying to hijack the thread because it's sort of related but what time does everyone go sneaking out to their blinds? Is it like deer, well before first light or is it a dawn type of thing?


I believe it was an episode of Meateater when Steve took Joe Rogan turkey hunting and they were talking about the time of day they hunt. I remember them saying something about letting others get up early to hunt and they'll go out after 10am and shoot their bird. I have no experience, but I plan on getting out before first light and waiting for them to leave the roost. If nothing comes in once they leave the roost, I plan on trying to move around a bit while calling to see if I can get a tom interested.


----------



## laterilus (Mar 18, 2006)

Got a double bull blind for this year,much more room that’s needed for the kids.


----------



## duckcommander101 (Jan 14, 2003)

Double Bull for me.


----------



## shooter 50 (Feb 27, 2012)

AMERISTEP 4 ME LAST 4 YRS.


----------



## DoJigger (Dec 30, 2010)

Sewey said:


> Lots of good replies and suggestions so far, thank you everyone! There are certainly many different ways to get set up on these birds and I'm enjoying seeing all the different varieties.
> 
> Here is a trail cam pic that is what has gotten me wanting to get after a tom. We haven't hunted turkeys on our place in years, so the flock is healthy. And yes, that's a rub in the middle, that's what the camera was initially set up to look over.
> 
> View attachment 303024


Have birds all over out of season, you would think they know something ..
I try to find where they might be roosting the night before, try to get as close to them in the morning with out spookin em in hope's when they fly down try to get them to come my way.
Most of the time I stay mobile in search mode, but when feeling lazy I'll set up the dog house.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

I have a dog house blind that I've had since they came out I believe. It's fine for a bow and easy to put up. Though I've never tried it real close to a roust. It might be too noisy for that.

Good luck!


----------



## timbrhuntr (Feb 4, 2009)

I have put mine up within 75 yards of the roost tree in the dark. It is so easy to put up and take down and if u practise easy to do quietly. I have a harder time getting therefore out. Last year in Nebraska I set up 50 yards from theorist trees. With birds gobbling I walked the blind out set up decoy in blind . Lifted blinded and walked it back 15 yards. I shot a nice Merriam Tom 15 minutes after fly down. No way I do that with a hub style.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

DoJigger said:


> Have birds all over out of season, you would think they know something ..
> I try to find where they might be roosting the night before, try to get as close to them in the morning with out spookin em in hope's when they fly down try to get them to come my way.
> Most of the time I stay mobile in search mode, but when feeling lazy I'll set up the dog house.


It also helps if you have an idea of their routine and set up between where they roost and where they tend to go. Their movements can be erratic at times but most often, they have preferences on strutting and feeding areas.


----------



## timbrhuntr (Feb 4, 2009)

Meant to say I have a harder time getting the decoys out than the blind up, Stupid phone auto correct !


----------



## mattawanhunter (Oct 30, 2011)

I also have a radar Hub style blind it's nice if you're going to have 2 people but to me it's too big and the windows have those little elastic and elongated button thing which I thought would be better than zippers but when you fumble with him with cold fingers they're a pain in the you-know-what!


----------



## bear5 (May 17, 2009)

I usually go without a blind but have used a cheap doghouse when the weather was poor. Kinda nice because it keeps you dry and warm and you can move around without spooking the birds.


----------



## Sewey (Jan 10, 2017)

Reviving this thread for an update. I appreciate everyone’s responses and recommendations! 

I did some more research and price shopping online. I wasn’t willing to go all out and spend even in the $200 range, so I was trying to stay around $100. I ended up ordering an Ameristep Crush Silencer blind, currently on sale at Cabelas for $99, down from $150 I believe. 

This blind got good reviews and fit the price range I was looking in. Going to make more of an effort with this blind on getting proficient in set up and tear down. Plus will shoot from it quite a bit as I opted for the late season tag in May. 

Good luck to those getting out there next week!


----------



## turkeyslayer1 (Feb 28, 2015)

I have been using the same Lucky's Tent bow blind for 11 years now. It's very durable and easy to set up and plenty of room to boot. I actually shot my first turkey with a bow 11 years ago with my daughter. She's now 15 and I will be setting up the same blind this week after the snow/ice melt.


----------



## Joel/AK (Jan 12, 2013)

I know it's after the fact but here's what I set up for turkey. 

We also have a dog house blind up in another location.

This year we are having some newer hunters/ experienced hunters teams so I set up my barronet. More room is better, that is, if it's still standing after this ice storm.


----------



## Sewey (Jan 10, 2017)

I’m looking forward to getting my hands on it and practicing out if it. 

Sort of unrelated, I was finally able to get a sound out of a diaphragm call today! I wasn’t getting the call far enough back in my mouth. Now it’s just getting the right notes to sound like an actual turkey. This is a big win as I’m hunting elk for the first time this September as well, and was worried about not being able to use a mouth call. 

Looking forward to May more and more everyday!


----------



## fishdip (Dec 29, 2010)

LUCKYS for me too, easy setup, room for 2 & made in MICHIGAN.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

I have two luckys, great blinds.


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

I have a Double Bull but after last weekend my set up has changed!












Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

Has to have zipper windows so you can close tight on sides your not using.And if you just leave them open a coulple inch’s make a good rest.And.when not using it you can seal it up tight to keep bees and fly out


----------



## Magnet (Mar 2, 2001)

Lucky Tent.... If you look closely, you can see the zipper on the door. Typical deer season. From the inside, you couldn't even tell it had snow on it... once you clear the widows...


----------



## Grouseman2 (Dec 28, 2001)

Anyone have experience with the Primos Double Bull Fullview? Yesterday I picked up the 270 degree view but I haven’t set it up yet. 

Mike


----------



## cwalker5586 (Nov 6, 2010)

Grouseman2 said:


> Anyone have experience with the Primos Double Bull Fullview? Yesterday I picked up the 270 degree view but I haven’t set it up yet.
> 
> Mike


Eye balled one for quite awhile decided to go with the original double instead. Field of view was awesome I was just nervous about tearing the hell out of the screen when brushing it in


----------



## Sewey (Jan 10, 2017)

Been wondering when I’d get the ship notification for my blind, checked and saw I missed an email that it is on backorder 

I still have plenty of time before season starts, but going to call and see exactly how long they believe this backorder will be. It did say in stock when I ordered.


----------



## Sewey (Jan 10, 2017)

Talked to Cabela’s today, they said the backorder could be a few weeks to a month or more. So I had them cancel my order. I just happened to be standing in Dunham’s with a 20% off coupon looking at blinds as I did this. 

Walked out with a Barronett Radar Hub blind. Got it for $95 down from $130. This was one of the lightest blinds they had in the price range, and at a good size. 

First time putting it up tonight took a little messing around, but I figured out the trick to popping the sides out and shouldn’t have any problems after a couple more runs, same with take down. 

I shot about two dozen arrows out of it tonight. This was my first time shooting again in about two weeks, so a little rusty on top of shooting seated in a more confined space. But it had plenty of room for my draw, might be tight with a second person in there, but I think it can manage after more practice. 

All in all I’m happy with the purchase and look forward to using it and hopefully taking a bird from it. Thanks again to all who responded and gave their feedback and advice. Barronett wasn’t even on my radar before this thread.


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

Looks nice Sewey. I’d use a bowpod in place of the bow hanger. Would leave more room for another person, or just more elbow space, and you can have an arrow nocked. Mine works great and I can even shoot my bow with it on if need be. Good luck, hope you fill that tag. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Sewey (Jan 10, 2017)

Hoytman5 said:


> Looks nice Sewey. I’d use a bowpod in place of the bow hanger. Would leave more room for another person, or just more elbow space, and you can have an arrow nocked. Mine works great and I can even shoot my bow with it on if need be. Good luck, hope you fill that tag.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


The bow hanger won’t be in the field with me, that’s just there for practice rounds. I will look into the bowpod though as I’d like a different solution other than having the bow across my lap all the time. 

Good luck to you as well!


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Sewey said:


> The bow hanger won’t be in the field with me, that’s just there for practice rounds. I will look into the bowpod though as I’d like a different solution other than having the bow across my lap all the time.
> 
> Good luck to you as well!


Last December I ended up tying two cheap walmart bungees together and stretching them across the roof supports. The free hanging hooks in the knot worked pretty good as a bow hanger. Not as convenient or reliable probably as the real thing...but cost effective and a good improvisation when the ground is too frozen to stick the bow holder stake in!


----------



## Sewey (Jan 10, 2017)

LabtechLewis said:


> Last December I ended up tying two cheap walmart bungees together and stretching them across the roof supports. The free hanging hooks in the knot worked pretty good as a bow hanger. Not as convenient or reliable probably as the real thing...but cost effective and a good improvisation when the ground is too frozen to stick the bow holder stake in!


That’s a good idea, I have some bungee cords laying around, I’ll have to give it a try.


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

No need to stick in the ground and they are very portable and inexpensive. 

Disclaimer: I shoot a Hoyt. This is a stock picture from the Internet!











Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Retiredducker (Oct 11, 2011)

Sewey said:


> Reviving this thread for an update. I appreciate everyone’s responses and recommendations!
> 
> I did some more research and price shopping online. I wasn’t willing to go all out and spend even in the $200 range, so I was trying to stay around $100. I ended up ordering an Ameristep Crush Silencer blind, currently on sale at Cabelas for $99, down from $150 I believe.
> 
> ...


Bought a Baronette 250 from Dunham’s on sale $99. Seems to be made well...


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Pinefarm2015 (Nov 29, 2015)

Ameristep Brick House XL from TSC. If you want to take 2 kids with you, it’s a fair priced XL blind. 

https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/p...ODZSSR1v-ub-PZAWvy5LZhEw2eVGWwzhoCOPsQAvD_BwE


----------

